

Some Thoughts on the Open Web Foundation - Anon84
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2008/07/26/SomeThoughtsOnTheOpenWebFoundation.aspx

======
damien
"Earlier this week, David Recordon announced the creation of the Open Web
Foundation at OSCON 2008. His presentation is embedded below" using Flash...
=/

~~~
rtf
Flash is an open specification: <http://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf/>

